# Hopedale launches after delta



## wmw4 (Aug 29, 2018)

Also interested in what you think the visibility will be like in the marsh. Was supposed to be in Grand Isle Thursday - Tomorrow but Delta canceled that and I’m jonesing. 3 hr drive so it would be a long day


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

My plan was to launch from hopedale and run out to edges of Biloxi marsh, with the hope that the storm pushed a bunch of clean gulf water in. That’s what happened during the passed couple storms but that was several days after they passed, had good viz then. Not sure about GI, I always seem to find the dirty water when I go over there 😂 sorry about your trip but it happens to everyone unfortunately


----------



## wmw4 (Aug 29, 2018)

Yep just part of it. Got lucky last year in GI and had decent vis and full sun 2 of the 4 days. I’d be going to hopedale and hitting the marsh close to the road since I’d be in a kayak tomorrow. GI is just too far for a day trip


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

I’m sure you could find some ponds with heavy grass on the bottom with some clear water close to the launch.


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

Just got back from Delacroix today. Launched out of Sweetwater, water wasn’t really that high. But it was DIRTY. Ran out to the outer edges of the marsh, really murky water. Managed to pull 8 reds off some points but it was a grind


----------



## wmw4 (Aug 29, 2018)

I went out of Hopedale. Caught 1 mid slot and had shots at maybe 4 more. Was tough between the wind and the dirty water but happy I headed over. Caught more than I would have on the couch


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

wmw4 said:


> I went out of Hopedale. Caught 1 mid slot and had shots at maybe 4 more. Was tough between the wind and the dirty water but happy I headed over. Caught more than I would have on the couch


that wind in a kayak had to be tough. Props to you. It should only get better in the coming weeks


----------

